#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API and ASTM Standars Collection

## easyrap

See a description attached to this post.

API Standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM Standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## ivanilych

thanx

----------


## RoadRigo

Great collection, thank you man

----------


## Intania

Thanks for the upload!

----------


## Athon

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## faridmohdnor

thank you for sharing

----------


## moncho

Nice sharing easyrap. Any way you can find the following:
I'll appreciate it very much

API Std 11D3:2008, Progressing Cavity Pump Systems for Artificial Lift 

API RP 11V10:2008, Recommended Practices for Design and Operation 
of Intermittent and Chamber Gas-lift Wells and 
Systems. - 1st edition 

API TR 11L:2008, Design calculations for sucker rod pumping systems 
(Conventional units). - 5th edition. 

I have found these two: 

API RP11V6: 1999, Recommended Practice for Design of Continuous Flow 
Gas Lift Installations Using Injection Pressure 
Operated Valves. - 2nd Edition. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

API RP 11S: 1994, Recommended Practice for the Operation, Maintenance 
and Troubleshooting of Electric Submersible Pump 
Installations 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kot

Dear all, please, someone share:
API RP 581 (2008) Risk-Based Inspection Technology, Second Edition.

Thanks.

----------


## brahmhos

thanks

----------


## User1809

Thank you very much Easyrap.

By any chance, do you have the API 547?

Thanks.

----------


## bondmama

Thanks a lot!!

can anyone provide the below API standard??

API 622 standard (Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emission)

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> can anyone provide the below API standard??
> 
> API 622 standard (Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emission)



Monggo dipun unjuk
api_std_662_1st_ed_1995.pdf
686 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bondmama

Achmad thanks for the reply!



I need API 622 standard...See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## rkgupta

CAN ANY BODY SEND ME API 619 PLEASE
rkgupta.rk@gmail.com

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

Tanks good information

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> CAN ANY BODY SEND ME API 619 PLEASE
> rkgupta.rk@gmail.com



Monggo dipun unjuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
api_std_619_3rd_ed.1997.pdf
5.95 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## robertantoreni

can anybody please give the link for API RP 1007 and APi RP 2003

----------


## ams_andrade

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## simpanbuku

Can someone Please provide me a link for API 581 Risk Based Inspection (2008 - 2nd Edition) or send directly to my email    simpanbuku@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Techy2010

I am a new member.. I am looking for a soft copy of latest API RP 14J.. Can anyone please help? Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I am a new member.. I am looking for a soft copy of latest API RP 14J.. Can anyone please help? Thanks



I have only this version. The latest standard is 8th Ed 2008. Maybe somebody can upload for you
Specification for Oil and Gas Separators 
API SPEC 12J 7th Ed 1989.pdf 1.241 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry, miss uploaded, the file should be as follows :
Recommended Practice for Design and Hazards Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities
API RP 14J 2nd Ed 2001.PDF 0.614 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> can anybody please give the link for API RP 1007 and APi RP 2003




Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents
API STD 2003 6th Ed 1998.pdf	  3.49 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents
> API STD 2003 6th Ed 1998.pdf	  3.49 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank u very much.

----------


## jainrakeshj

Any body has Applied hydrocarbon thermodynamic book
jainrakeshj@gmail.com


__________________See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## jainrakeshj

API for measuring standards is needed

----------


## sungminy

Thanks a lot !

----------


## harlee

thanks a lot !!!  :Smile:

----------


## mudassar587

Could any body share API Cahpter 14.

----------


## varunsway

Please send me a copy of api12j & 12k. on my id- varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## khaoula

Please can anyone provide API RP 90
thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please send me a copy of api12j & 12k. on my id- varunmultitex@gmail.com




Specification for Oil and Gas Separators 
API SPEC 12J 7th Ed 1989.pdf 1.241 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Specification for Indirect Type Oil-Field Heaters
API SPEC 12K 8th Ed 2009.pdf 0.958 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Can anybody upload following standard :

API RP 15 CLT -  Recommended Practice for Composite Lined Steel Tubular Goods
API RP 15S     -  Qualification of Spoolable Reinforced Plastic Lined Pipe
API RP 11V10  - Recommended Practices for Design and Operation of Intermittent and Chamber Gas-Lift Wells and Systems
API RP 90       - Annular Casing Pressure Management for Offshore Wells

----------


## thangvan

I'm looking for the API RP 2FPS. If anyone have it, please share, I would very much appreciate it!!

----------


## sambun

> Specification for Oil and Gas Separators 
> Specification for Indirect Type Oil-Field Heaters
> API SPEC 12K 8th Ed 2009.pdf 0.958 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## maestrolimpio

API and ASTM Standars Collection 
See a description attached to this post.

Dear Sir   easyrap

any chance you to upload ASTM std collection again? 
API worked well but ASTM link is not working

Thank you

----------


## marvx

i need Api Spec 7K Please help me

See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## ghartman

I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 

I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.

I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.

I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.

Can someone help me with this??

I only need this data for a one time set of calculations..

Thanks to whoever can help me with this!!
Greg

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> i need Api Spec 7K Please help me



Specification for Drilling Equipment equal to ISO 14693
API SPEC 7K 3rd Ed 2001.pdf 0.645 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*The new version is API SPEC  7K 4th Ed 2006. Could somebody upload it ?*

API SPEC 7K Addendum 1 2006.pdf 0.307 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API SPEC 7K Addendum 2 2006.pdf 0.508 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hahol

Dear @all, please, share:
API RP 581 (2008) - "Risk-Based Inspection Technology"

thanks very much

----------


## varunsway

Can any one pls upload API12J standard.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API SPEC 12J 7th Ed 1989.pdf	  1.24 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Thanks

----------


## Budiana

Thank

----------


## aguenena

ASTM D-1250 08 please

----------


## sharfin

Does someone know any spec about Gas Odorants and odorizaation?

Thanks

----------


## cobraaa

thanks

----------


## cobraaa

hi allz.......


h r u..
well i need latest API codes/standard/RP's regarding pipeline and  related facilities.........
can any one upload that related api's..
thanks in advance

Rgds
JHSee More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can any one share the latest ASTM Volumes please.

----------


## pidotz

Dear All,
anybody have API 16 for all part.
I really need it..

Thanks
Firdaus

----------


## jackz ul

can you please upload api1104 latest edition or 1994 whatever you have ..thanks...

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 1104 20th Ed. Oct. 2005 Errata1/Addendum July 2007, Errata 2 Dec. 2008 - Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities Full
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 16.2, Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids By Weight or Mass 11/1994 Reaffirmed 3/2002 - Section 2-Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage Tanks By Hydrostatic Tank Gauging

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimas anugrah

> Monggo dipun unjuk
> api_std_619_3rd_ed.1997.pdf
> 5.95 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



jos gandos uploadnya.
uakeh tenan data base sampeyan..
matur thenkyu

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 619 4th Ed. Dec. 2004 -Rotary-Type Positive- Displacement Compressors for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia, Thanks for the share. Thanks again

----------


## shaily

hi everyone 
can anyone upload density table 1250,53 b, vi table






> I have only this version. The latest standard is 8th Ed 2008. Maybe somebody can upload for you
> Specification for Oil and Gas Separators 
> API SPEC 12J 7th Ed 1989.pdf 1.241 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jbalagee

could u pleasse upload in ifile.it
regards

----------


## jbalagee

> See a description attached to this post.
> 
> API Standards
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you please upload the above in ifile.it
thanks and regards

----------


## ginozky

any person maybe have for share api rp 10b cementing and api rp 13 d rheology  


best wishes and regardsSee More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## davidwai

Hi All, 

I'm looking for;

API RP 2SK
API RP 2FPS
API RP 2RD
API RP 2SM
API RP 17A,B
API RP 2A
API RP 1111
API RP 17J
API RP 17K


Your good deed for sharing is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance

----------


## aku94

please help me, i need ASTM G 53 and G 154

----------


## loukats

Hello, I'm looking for ASTM C585 - 10 "Standard Practice for Inner and Outer Diameters of Thermal Insulation for Nominal Sizes of Pipe and Tubing".
Does anyone have it;
Thanks in advance...

----------


## putra majid

Many thanks, the best share

----------


## newjunki

Nabilia r u have the IEEE std. 113. this is related about test procedure of DC motor

if u have. please upload  

thank

but anyone who have this. please upload 

thank you very much

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi, can anyone help me in finding this.......
AWS API-M:2006
Study Guide for API Standard 1104 Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities

----------


## mnthiraviam

Also the vocational training series.. VT1 to VT 6............ thanx in advance

----------


## nippy

Please I'm looking for API 622  ^0^  thanks much in advance

----------


## met_ali

please anyone can share API 510 preparatory course material. Thanks for helping out

REgards,

M.Ali

----------


## Nabilia

> Also the vocational training series.. VT1 to VT 6............ thanx in advance



API VT-1 Introduction to Oil and Gas Production - Book 1 of the Vocational Training Series 5th Ed. June 1996.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API VT-2 Corrosion of Oil- and Gas-Well Equipment - Book 2 of the Vocational Training Series 2nd Ed. Oct. 1990.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API VT-5 Wireline Operations and Procedures - Book 5 of the Vocational Training Series 3rd Ed. 1994.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API VT-6 Gas Lift - Book 6 of the Vocational Training Series 3rd Ed. 1994.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

We still need 3 and 4

----------


## ginozky

please dear friends help me i need api rp 13d and api rp 10b please
regards

----------


## ginozky

please dear friends help me i need api rp 13d and api rp 10b please


regardsSee More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## Nabilia

> please dear friends help me i need api rp 13d and api rp 10b please
> regards



API RP 10B-2 1st Ed. July 2005 Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements  ISO 10426-2.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13D 4th Ed. May 2003 - Recommended Practice on the Rheology and Hydraulics of Oil-well Drilling Fluids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13D Draft 2009  Rheology and hydraulics of oil-well drilling fluids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

Many thanks dear friend Nabilia for help me 
Great job 
Best whishes and regards Dear Nabilia

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## bengoan

Dear Nabilia,

please help for API RP 131 (American Petroleum Institute, 2001.Recommended Practice for Field Testing water-based Drilling Fluids. API Recommended Practice 131/ISO 10416.)

thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> please help for API RP 131 (American Petroleum Institute, 2001.Recommended Practice for Field Testing water-based Drilling Fluids. API Recommended Practice 131/ISO 10416.)
> 
> thanks in advance.



Sorry, I do not have it..

----------


## krypton

can you re upload please 
rapidshare part 3 (API collection)
and also ASTM collection (deleted by rapidshare)

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> please help for API RP 131 (American Petroleum Institute, 2001.Recommended Practice for Field Testing water-based Drilling Fluids. API Recommended Practice 131/ISO 10416.)
> 
> thanks in advance.



What you probably need is...

API RP 13I 8th Ed. Mar. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Laboratory Testing of Drilling Fluids - ISO 10416;2008.pdf	2.266 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia for new edition !

----------


## sandy3444

Thanx dude for you great help.
but api part 3 rar is not found 
and astm rar is also not found
please can u upload it again please
thanx once again

----------


## jackz ul

Thanks

----------


## bengoan

Thank you a lot nabilia

----------


## Toon

yeah, Im having the same issue with API_Standards.part3.rar

See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## bengoan

Another help plz.

ASTM D2074 - 07 (Standard Test Methods for Total, Primary, Secondary, and Tertiary Amine Values of Fatty Amines by Alternative Indicator Method)

Thanks in advance.

----------


## akill3r

i am unable to download part 3 from the mentioned link...
any body can help??

----------


## synthesis123

easyrap, the API's third file link is dead. can u please check.

----------


## krypton

please we need the third part to extract the entire rar file
I ask if somebody downloaded this part, can he reupload it for us please
thank u

----------


## baharudin

Hi all,

I looking for :

1. API 6D.
2. API 526.
3. API 594.
4. API 598.
5. API 608.

Your good deed for sharing is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance

----------


## smajumder

Someone please post part3 with a new link mplease. Other three links are working in page1.

----------


## smajumder

I need part3 out of the links posted in Page 1. It is a comprehensive standard collection if part3 is included. Please post part3.... It will be of great help.

----------


## sajithv78

Can anybody, please help me with the following standards - 

ASTM A148 / A148M-08
ASTM A216 / A216M-08
ASTM A488 / A488M-10
ASTM A609 / A609M-12

I really appreciate all of you help make this site an excellent source for information exchange.

Many thanks in advance.
Sajith.

----------


## dustman

easyrap // thank you .. but part3 and part4 (ERROR: File not found)
                  can you  recovery file?

----------


## sfgiusto

hi i need api 11B

----------


## upul

please someone upload api part3, part4 and astm collection
thank you

----------


## isaka

Please can anyone upload API  RP 11S, API RP 11V6 again. And also if anyone has ASME B 31.8 and 31.3 to share, please kindly help.


Thanks. My email is adeiz_omonowo@yahoo.co.ukSee More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## gerry_intam

Please help me, need this standard ; AS2032 Code of Practice for Installation of UPVC Pipe Systems

----------


## georgecis

> Please help me, need this standard ; AS2032 Code of Practice for Installation of UPVC Pipe Systems



Hi,

Here it is : AS NZS 2032-2006 Installation of PVC pipe systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please check some of my requests too, maybe you can help  :Smile:  :

Request for NFPA 25-2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for NFPA 900
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for ISO 6944
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for IEC/TS 62395-2-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for EN 13160 Series
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for EN 806-4:2010 & EN 806-5:2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Request for ISO 9905 & ISO 9908
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
georgecis

----------


## isaka

Pls. can anyone help me with  the following API Books: API 6A, API 17D, API 5000 & API 11V6.

Rgds.

----------


## mrbeen

> Hi,
> 
> Here it is : AS NZS 2032-2006 Installation of PVC pipe systems
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please reupload all link?????????????????????????????.................  .....................................

mrbeen
thanks in adv...................

----------


## trakythuat

Dear all,

Can you help me? I need ASTM D4306. Please help me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## mej

Here is a link to ASTM D4306

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## diro

Here it is : API 934 2010
Link: [URL="http://wikisend.com/download/546364/API 934-E (2010).pdf"]

----------


## hdp

file not found:
confused:

----------


## bibliotecacba

Good morning! Does anyone can share:
ASTM D97-15
ASTM D445-15
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I can give you 2012 of D97 as the 2015 must have come out after Oct. 15; here is your requested D445-15

----------


## bibliotecacba

thankyou very much, Marty

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is the earlier 934-E refreshed

See More: API and ASTM Standars Collection

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear All,

Anybody have API 622 2nd Edition 2011. Please share it.

Thanks in advacne.

----------


## lie

I can't seem to access the download links. Can anyone direct me to an updated thread pls? Thanks!

----------


## Tom Kitty

> thank you for sharing



The link was invalid, could you please upload it again?

----------


## Tom Kitty

It does not exist.

----------


## Touseef Abbas

Can anyone please share ASTM table 23 & 24

----------

